
Pentagon-funded research aims to predict when crimes are gang-related - lnguyen
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/26/17285058/predictive-policing-predpol-pentagon-ai-racial-bias
======
garrettgrimsley
Can someone versed in ML explain how generating an "algorithmically written
crime report" from other features that the network will already be
incorporating adds to the predictive performance of the network?

------
pjc50
> came under fire from activists and civil libertarians who argued the firm
> provided a sort of “tech-washing” for racially biased, ineffective policing
> methods.

Well, yes. The function of labelling crime as "gang related" is primarily to
impose higher sentences on nonwhite criminals.

The most effective approach is pre-emptive intervention in the style of the
Violence Reduction Unit: [http://www.actiononviolence.org.uk/about-
us](http://www.actiononviolence.org.uk/about-us) (invented in Boston,
extremely effective in Glasgow)

